# watch this! a very good video for abs exercise



## zwfan (Jun 2, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...re%3Afitn  ess


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm gonna add that to my favourites
Thanks for sharing with us =)


----------



## Wattage (Jun 2, 2006)

LOL - that was a blast from the past!! So awesome! Thanks for the note


----------

